# Ich arbeite in einem Verlag [...] Im Verlag?



## gvergara

Hallo:

Mir fäll auf, wieso man den bestimmten Artikel in der Antwort verwendet hat. Ist das eine idiomatische Antwort? 

_"Was machen Sie denn beruflich?"
"Ich arbeite in einem Verlag." [...]
"I*m* Verlag? Das ist ja interessant..."_

Natürlich gibt es mehrere Verlage in der Gegend. Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## jedna

im Verlag. Damit meint er womöglich: in der Verlagsbranche, im Verlagswesen.


----------



## gvergara

jedna said:


> im Verlag. Damit meint er womöglich: in der Verlagsbranche, im Verlagswesen.


Danke, jedna. Ist das dann eine unübliche Antwort?


----------



## jedna

Ich meine dass es eine übliche Antwort sein kann. Ich kenne den weiteren Kontext der Geschichte nicht, aber es kommt mir so vor dass die beiden Herren (oder Frauen) einander nicht so nahe stehen (Sie -groß geschrieben- statt du). Und dann ist man am Anfang nicht direkt so freigebig mit Details.
Wenn die erste Person einen bestimmten Verlag gemeint hätte, und die zweite hätte gewusst welchen, dann wäre seine Antwort auch eine Richtige gewesen. Die erste Person sagt aber 'einen' und nicht '*den*' Verlag, weshalb ich denke dass hier die Branche gemeint ist.
Außerdem: ... das ist ja interessant... Das sagt man eher wenn die Branche gemeint ist.
Beispiel: "Eine interessante Branche wo du da arbeitest", und nicht: "Ein interessanter Verlag wo du da arbeitest". Könnte wohl auch stimmen, aber dann hätte die zweite Person de Namen des Verlags wissen müssen, was nicht so ist.


----------



## Kajjo

_ I*m* Verlag? _
_ In einem Verlag?_

Nein, das ist nicht üblich, sondern sogar falsch -- es sei denn, es gäbe wirklich nur genau einen Verlag und der wäre beiden Sprechern bekannt. Die Kontraktion ist hier nicht erlaubt!


----------



## berndf

jedna said:


> Die erste Person sagt aber 'einen' und nicht '*den*' Verlag, weshalb ich denke dass hier die Branche gemeint ist.


Dann müsste es in der Nachfrage aber heißen "Im Verlagswesen?" und nicht "Im Verlag?". Ich stimme mit Kajjo überein, "Im Verlag?" passt hier nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Gvergara, hast Du Kontext? Ist es Dein eigener Text oder ein Zitat?

Ich habe solche Formulierungen umgangssprachlich schon gehört, obwohl sie standardmäßig nur korrekt ist, wenn der konkrete Verlag genannt ist oder der Verlag näher definiert ist.
Das kann auch durch die Situation gegeben sein.
Beispiel, bei dem ich denke, es sei korrekt:
Ich arbeite im Verlag und nicht in der Küche.
Hier ist der Verlag durch den Gegensatz zu Küche definiert.


----------



## gvergara

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Gvergara, hast Du Kontext? Ist es Dein eigener Text oder ein Zitat?


Hallo, Hutschi. Das ist ein Zitat. Kontext: Eine indiskrete Frau (Angelika) stellt mehrere Fragen an Anke, die sie eben kennengelernt hat.
_
(Angelika)"... Haben Sie auch Kinder?"
(Anke)"Nein." Anke lächelte sie mühsam an. "Übrigens auch keinen Mann, falls das Ihre nächste Frage ist. Nur meinen Beruf."
(Angelika)"Das ist doch in Ordnung."
Bildete Doris sich das ein oder klang Angelikas Stimme gönnerhaft?
(Angelika) Manchmal beneide ich die erfolgreichen Singlefrauen. Sie können machen, was Sie wollen, während Doris und ich dauernd Rücksichten nehmen müssen. Es gibt wirklich Zeiten, in denen ich sofort mit Ihnen taschen würde, Du doch auch, Doris, oder?"
(Doris) "Eigentlich nicht." Doris wurde dieses Gespräch langsam peinlich. [...] Angelika ignorierte ihre Antwort einfach und fragte weiter: "Was machen Sie denn beruflich?"
(Anke) "*Ich arbeite in einem Verlag*." Anke antwortete sofort, und ihrer Miene konnte man nicht ansehen, wie sie gerade dachte. Pokerface.
Doris dachte sehnsüchtig an die Ruhe, in der gleich ihre Behandlung stattfinden würde.
(Angelika) *"Im Verlag? *Das ist ja interessant. Ich komme ja gar nicht zum Lesen, ich habe einfach immer zu viel um die Ohren. Aber Doris liest doch auch so viel. Hast du nicht sogar in Lüneberg diesen Literaturkreis"_
*Aus "Bei Hitze ist es wenigstens nicht kalt" con Dora Heldt*


----------



## Hutschi

Es entspricht dann umgangssprachlich einer Verkürzung. Im Verlag allgemein, im Verlagswesen. Wie "bei der Post", "in der Küche", "beim Forst" usw.
Umgangssprachlich habe ich solche Wendungen schon oft gehört.


----------



## jedna

Hutschi said:


> Es entspricht dann umgangssprachlich einer Verkürzung. Im Verlag allgemein, im Verlagswesen. Wie "bei der Post", "in der Küche", "beim Forst" usw.
> Umgangssprachlich habe ich solche Wendungen schon oft gehört.



Und vielleicht könnte man da auch noch hinzufügen: 'im Fußball'. Sah ich gestern Abend im Fernsehen auf eins der Werbeplakate am Fußballplatz. Da hieß es:
"Im Fußball kann alles passieren. Wetten?".


----------



## Hutschi

jedna said:


> Und vielleicht könnte man da auch noch hinzufügen: 'im Fußball'. Sah ich gestern Abend im Fernsehen auf eins der Werbeplakate am Fußballplatz. Da hieß es:
> "Im Fußball kann alles passieren. Wetten?".


----------



## Perseas

jedna said:


> Und vielleicht könnte man da auch noch hinzufügen: 'im Fußball'


Vielleicht sagt die Person im Buch "im Verlag", weil sie an einen bestimmten Verlag denkt oder, weil sie "im Verlagswesen" meint wie oben gesagt. Trotzdem verstehe ich, warum "im Verlag" im gegebenen Fall problematisch ist. Aber geht es bei "im Fußball" um den selben Fall wie "im Verlag"? Ich denke, "im Fußball" ist die einzige Möglichkeit, oder kann man auch "in einem Fußball" sagen?

Man kann auch "im Fernsehen", "mit dem Bus", "bei der Post" etc sagen, wenn man sich auf diese Substantive bezieht als generische Begriffe (im Fernsehen, nicht in der Zeitung - mit dem Bus, nicht mit dem Fahrrad ). "Im Verlag" ist ein anderer Fall, glaube ich.


----------



## jedna

Gvergara schreibt dass es in der Umgebung mehrere Verlage gibt. Meiner Meinung nach hätte Angelika dann fragen müssen  (neugierig wie sie ist!) in welchen Verlag Anke arbeitet. Es sei denn es gibt einen bestimmten Verlag der so bekannt ist dass man nicht um ihn herum kann. Nur dann wäre es womöglich evident gewesen dass sie einen bestimmten (und zwar nur diesen) Verlag meint, was ich übrigens bezweifle.

'im Fußball' könnte man umschreiben mit 'in der Welt des Fußballsports'.

Ich arbeite 'im Bau' (ich meine jetzt nicht das Gefängnis).
Ich bin 'im Unterricht' tätig
Ich bin 'bei Militär'
Obwohl... das Letztere... da bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> mit dem Bus, nicht mit dem Fahrrad


Der Unterschied besteht offenbar darin, dass _mit dem Bus, mit dem Fahrrad, bei der Post _usw. sich als feste Wendungen schon längst behauptet/durchgesetzt haben, _im Verlag _hingegen (noch) nicht - ggfs. nur in der Umgangssprache, wie Hutschi meint (im Verlag = im Verlagswesen).
_In einem Fußball _(weder für 'in einem Fußballspiel' noch statt 'Im Sport Fußball')) gibt's im Deutschen nicht, soviel ich weiß.




jedna said:


> Ich bin 'bei Militär'
> Obwohl... das Letztere... da bin ich mir nicht sicher


Ich denke, es heißt _beim Militär._


----------



## Frieder

jedna said:


> Ich arbeite 'im Bau'
> Ich bin 'im Unterricht' tätig



Ich arbeite _am _Bau.
„Im Unterricht tätig sein” gibt es leider so nicht. 

Ein weiterer Begriff: Auf Montage.


----------



## jedna

> Ich denke, es heißt _beim Militär._



Ja, selbstverständlich! Hab in der Schnelle das 'm' vergessen....

'im Fußball' hatte ich die Umschreibung: 'in der Welt des Fußballsports' beigefügt.


----------



## Perseas

jedna said:


> Gvergara schreibt dass es in der Umgebung mehrere Verlage gibt. Meiner Meinung nach hätte Angelika dann fragen müssen  (neugierig wie sie ist!) in welchen Verlag Anke arbeitet.


Ich stimme Dir zu. Es geht aber um einen Dialog in einem Roman. Manchmal immitieren solche Dialoge, obwohl es um die geschriebene Sprache geht, die gesprochene Sprache, die generell nicht so gepflegt ist wie die geschriebene. Es sind z.B. unvollständinge Sätze oder sogar überflüssige Informationen zu sehen.  Hutschi hat oben geschrieben, dass "Umgangssprachlich habe ich solche Wendungen schon oft gehört."


----------



## jedna

Frieder said:


> Ich arbeite _am _Bau.


Ja, blöder Fehler! danke für die Korrektur! und für das Aha-Erlebnis:
Also:
Arbeiten 'im' Bau heißt im Gefängnis arbeiten
Arbeiten 'am' Bau heißt im Baugewerbe arbeiten




> „Im Unterricht tätig sein” gibt es leider so nicht.



Was sagt man denn in Deutschland für: Im Unterricht tätig sein?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Oder: „… auf dem Bau“.


----------



## jedna

Dank dir, Schlabberlatz.

Frieder gab auch: Auf Montage.
Ich denke mir dabei  daß einer (Monteur/Mechaniker) zur Arbeit gegangen ist.
zB: Ist Ihr Gatte nicht daheim? Nein, er ist auf Montage.
Stimmt das so?

Und was sagt man in Deutschland statt: Im Unterricht tätig sein?


----------



## Frieder

jedna said:


> Ist Ihr Gatte nicht daheim? Nein, er ist auf Montage.
> Stimmt das so?


Ja . ( Ich war selber lange Jahre _auf Montage_).


jedna said:


> Und was sagt man in Deutschland für: Im Unterricht tätig sein?


Ich arbeite als Lehrer. Ich unterrichte in der (X-)Schule. Ich bin Lehrer ...


----------



## jedna

Frieder said:


> Ich arbeite als Lehrer. Ich unterrichte in der (X-)Schule. Ich bin Lehrer ...



Schade, also keine Verwendung für 'Im Unterricht'.
Dank dir trotzdem!
Habe da die holländische Variante einfach 1/1 auf Deutsch übertragen.
Was ich an der deutschen Sprache (im Vergleich zur holländischen) u.A. so schätze ist der konzise Sprachgebrauch.
Im Holländischen muss, was Ihr in ein Wort sagt, sehr oft umständlich umschrieben werden.
In diesem Fall aber war es dann doch mal (mehr oder weniger) anders herum


----------



## Hutschi

jedna said:


> ...
> Ich bin 'bei Militär'
> Obwohl... das Letztere... da bin ich mir nicht sicher.


Normal ist "beim Militär". "Bei Militär" könnte regional durch dialektalen Einfluss verwendet werden, da bin ich nicht sicher. In Standardsprache und "normaler" Umgangssprache ist es falsch, ebenso wie "bei's Militär".


----------



## jedna

Ja... das kommt davon wenn man -wie ich- fast ausschließlich deutsches Fernsehen sieht und deutschsprachige Werke liest.
Da bekommt man so manches mit (oder man hört vielleicht auch nicht gut hin) das man dann leicht als offizielle Sprache wertet.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Oder: „… auf dem Bau“.


''Auf dem Bau'' gefällt mir besser als ''am Bau''.
Ich bin auf dem Bau (arbeite im Bausektor), aber ich bin gerade am Bau eines Hauses (beim Bauen...).
Als Nicht-Muttersprachler bin ich vielleicht süddeutsch geprägt...


----------



## jedna

bearded man said:


> ''Auf dem Bau'' gefällt mir besser als ''am Bau''.
> Ich bin auf dem Bau (arbeite im Bausektor), aber ich bin gerade am Bau eines Hauses (beim Bauen...).
> Als Nicht-Muttersprachler bin ich vielleicht süddeutsch geprägt...



Ich weiß jetzt natürlich dass beide Worte stimmen. Aber wenn ich lese 'am Bau', dan denke ich dass man an einer Baustelle (geographisch) arbeitet. Und wenn ich lese 'auf dem Bau' dann klingt es für mich nach etwas 'Höhenmäßiges', was Bauten ja nicht unbedingt zu sein brauchen.
Das geläufige Wort 'Bauarbeiter' wäre dann doch am deutlichsten und für jedermann verständlich.


----------



## Kajjo

jedna said:


> Und vielleicht könnte man da auch noch hinzufügen: 'im Fußball'.


Der wesentliche Unterschied zum FALSCHEN "im Verlag" ist doch, dass "im Fußball" eindeutig ist, weil es nicht "mehrere Fußbälle" (im Sinne des Sports, nicht des einzelnen Balls) gibt. Wohl aber gibt es mehrere Verlage. Ich bleibe dabei, "im Verlag" ist schlichtweg falsch, falls nicht genau ein Verlag beiden Sprechern bekannt ist. Sonst muss es korrekt heißen "In einem Verlag?". 

Ich finde nicht, dass wir uns hier einen Fehler schönreden sollten, denn das hilft keinem der Deutschlernenden. Sicherlich gibt es mehr als genug Situationen, in denen die Kontraktion "Im..." funltioniert -- aber eben nicht immer und definitiv nicht beim "im Verlag".

Im übrigen arbeitet man _auf dem Bau _oder _beim Militär._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Der wesentliche Unterschied zum FALSCHEN "im Verlag" ist doch, dass "im Fußball" eindeutig ist, weil es nicht "mehrere Fußbälle" (im Sinne des Sports, nicht des einzelnen Balls) gibt. Wohl aber gibt es mehrere Verlage. Ich bleibe dabei, "im Verlag" ist schlichtweg falsch, falls nicht genau ein Verlag beiden Sprechern bekannt ist. Sonst muss es korrekt heißen "In einem Verlag?".


Es sei denn, man akzeptiert _im Verlag_ in der Bedeutung _im Verlagswesen_. Da sich die auf _-wesen _gebildeten Abstrakta im modernen Sprachgebrauch etwas trocken und bürokratisch anhören, kann ich das schon nachvollziehen. Es hört sich aber dennoch etwas schräg an. Wenn man schon _im Verlagswesen_ nicht sagen mag, dann ist_ in einem Verlag_ sicher die gelungenere Alternative.


----------



## Hutschi

Vielleicht denkt auch (die Figur) Angelika an einen bestimmten Verlag.
Außerdem ist etwas Zeit vergangen. Sie sinnt nach und antwortet "Im Verlag".
Mathematisch logisch und standardsprachlich ist es unter den von Kajjo gegebenen Bedingungen falsch.
Pragmatisch (als Sprechakt) sehe ich es trotzdem als korrekt an. Es transportiert ganz offensichtlich eine leicht andere Stimmung, schon allein durch den anderen Klang und durch die Konkretisierung durch den Singular. Außerdem stellt es unter Umständen ein soziales Merkmal dar.
Vielleicht ist auch die Aufmerksamkeit zurückgegangen. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten.
Vielleicht ist es durch die Situation klar, welcher Verlag gemeint ist - oder es ist Angelika zumindest anschaulich klar.
Die Logik ist hier eher parakonsistent.

Wenn ich sage "Ich gehe zum Bahnhof", wäre es theoretisch auch notwendig den konkreten Bahnhof anzugeben. Trotzdem kürze ich es oft ab, weil es durch de Situation klar ist.

Eventuell definiert also die Situation den Verlag. (Wenn nicht das Verlagswesen gemeint ist.) Selbst wenn beide unterschiedliche Verlage meinen.
Der Satz charakterisiert die Figur.


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Im übrigen arbeitet man _auf dem Bau _oder _beim Militär._


Das klingt schon wieder so dogmatisch .

Bei uns arbeitet man _am _Bau. Klar ist, dass _beide _Formulierungen umgangssprachlich sind.

Über _beim Militär_ scheint hingegen allgemeiner Konsens zu herrschen.


----------

